# Carbide Types?



## rocket67 (Aug 30, 2009)

Hi Router Experts, I am new to the forum and are trying to come to terms with different Router Bits and their use.

My interest is mainly in CNC Routers. Currently i am learning how to program and operate the machines. Our family business manufacture and install sliding door wardrobe systems. Part of this work involves using the CNC Router to machine patterns into the MDF door panels. For this work we use a combination of Replaceable Insert Bits and also some Ogee style of bits that do the job well.

We have just taken delivery of several new machines from China and one of them is for my own personal use. A 1200 x 2400 CNC Router with manual tool changing and a 3KW water cooled Spindle.

As part of my education it is necessary to learn about different types of bits and their application. We are looking at purchasing Bits from China in bulk quantities - If the quality and price are right.

On a price list in front of me, there are different grades of Carbide used in the Bits - at considerable price differences.

Can anybody advise which is the quality that will provide good and smooth cuts in MDF board?

The listed grades are -
AA Series Germany K55UF Micro Grain Solid Carbide ( most expensive )
A Series K200 Micro Grain Solid Carbide ( Mid range price )
N Series K10 Micro grain Solid Carbide ( Lowest price )

Hope you can help. I have a lot of questions. Will use different posts for each question.

Rocket.


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

rocket67 said:


> On a price list in front of me, there are different grades of Carbide used in the Bits - at considerable price differences.


Hi Rod:

Infinity Tools infinitytools.com had a description of what the carbide specifications were and what their strengths were along with a brief description of how the whole thing went together. The title was "What's all this Carbide Talk." The page has disappeared. Home-General Carbide Corporation has some interesting, but confusing, information. Try to get the Infinity Tools info first, then search carbide specifications in google. 

Perhaps some of our engineers can give us a bit more info as well.

Is that 'stang left hand or right hand drive?

Allthunbs


----------



## rocket67 (Aug 30, 2009)

allthunbs, thanks for the info, i will try the sites you mention.

I guess the biggest part of my question is this - Is it worth paying 50% more for the top grade material. Will it give 50% better longevity or/and a cleaner cut?

The Mustang in the avatar is a 67 LH Drive coupe that we bought from a chap in Florida a couple of years ago. We have given it a full restoration including new one piece floor, bare metal respray, new motor etc. We have a few mustangs in the family. Prefer to keep them LHD.

Rocket.


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

rocket67 said:


> I guess the biggest part of my question is this - Is it worth paying 50% more for the top grade material. Will it give 50% better longevity or/and a cleaner cut?


Ok, here's where you're going to have to learn your stuff. Firstly, all carbide is not alike. Not all materials are alike. MDF is murder on bits whereas pine will gum up a bit and potentially burn it. Define your project and do some experimenting.



rocket67 said:


> The Mustang in the avatar is a 67 LH Drive coupe that we bought from a chap in Florida a couple of years ago. We have given it a full restoration including new one piece floor, bare metal respray, new motor etc. We have a few mustangs in the family. Prefer to keep them LHD.


Yup, I remember them well. Is the one piece floor original specs? what engine 6 cyl or small block? You've got a piece of history there. In Canada, they're white elephants just because of the cost of protecting them from the weather.

Hope this helps.

Allthunbs


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Love the Mustang. My wife had the same year when we got married. It was the 6 cylinder no extras. Wish I had it all back now.


----------



## rocket67 (Aug 30, 2009)

allthunbs said:


> Ok, here's where you're going to have to learn your stuff. Firstly, all carbide is not alike. Not all materials are alike. MDF is murder on bits whereas pine will gum up a bit and potentially burn it. Define your project and do some experimenting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I will do as you suggest -order a few of each and experiment.

This mustang was originally a T code ( 6cyl ), but the previous owner in florida had converted it to the V8, but had not fitted the heavier V8 suspension. We reconditioned the motor and fitted all new suspension components to suit the V8 and a new steering box.
Here is a link to my photobucket account which shows the restoration in progress Pictures by imageclassic - Photobucket

Rocket.


----------



## rocket67 (Aug 30, 2009)

xplorx4 said:


> Love the Mustang. My wife had the same year when we got married. It was the 6 cylinder no extras. Wish I had it all back now.



Must bring back great memories. I like the 6 cylinder cars myself. At home is my pride and joy - a 68 6 cylinder auto coupe in Gulfstream Aqua from california. No rust whatsoever and a fantastic car. Just had it registered last week and looking forward to a cruise in it this weekend.

Why not buy another one for your wife and re live old times?

Rocket.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Jerry

Me Too,,I love the Mustangs I sold one about a year ago.67 with the 289 V8, got in a basket and then put a ton of money into it then sold it off  the one b/4 that was 64, 289 V8 convertible, rebuilt total for a mate in LA. Cal.,It was a PITA to do that one, every bolt replace with stain steel torx., he dropped 15,000.00 in that one, so to say I do love Mustangs too LOL

==========



xplorx4 said:


> Love the Mustang. My wife had the same year when we got married. It was the 6 cylinder no extras. Wish I had it all back now.


----------

